# sehr stranges problem mit windows xp und t-online-treibern...



## shiver (14. Oktober 2002)

also, bei mir ist folgendes problem...

immer wenn die verbindung zwischen dem internet getrennt wird, crasht mein computer.. no joke.. zwangsläufig also alle 24 h spätestens....

das war mit meinem alten system und der DFÜ-verbindung so, es ist jetzt aber auch mit meinem neuen rechner und t-online-software so...
echt blöde 

hab schon neue treiber, windows updates, software-updates, alles versucht... hilft aber alles nix....... alles....


bitte bitte, need heeeeeelp......
vielleicht kennt ja einer von euch das problem...

hab windows xp prof. und t-online software 4.0....


----------



## CyTreX (15. Oktober 2002)

*hmm...*

also die t-online-software würde ich eh nicht einsetzen, außer du verwendest irgendwelche Dienste davon.
Selbst die T-Online Mitarbeiter sagen das die Software nicht das gelbe vom Ei ist. 

Aber wenn es bei der DFÜ-Verbindung auch passiert, das schon komisch.
Haste vielleicht im Hintergrund irgendwelche Sachen laufen die ne Verbindung benötigen und rumstressen könnten wenn sie auf einmal weg ist?

Und wenn Du ohne T-Offline-Soft unter Win XP reingehst passiert das auch?


----------



## shiver (15. Oktober 2002)

also mit den programmen hab ich schon experimentiert, sprich, alles andere ausser der software zugemacht/weggelassen etc... nützt nix..

und ins netz kann man ja nur über dfü und die software..(wasfarasiknow)... bleibt nicht viel übrig...


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

Hmm...wirklich merkwürdig!
Ich wüsste echt keinen Grund warum das abstürzt...
Du hast ja gesagt du hättest alle treiber neu...Ich hatte mir nur für die Anlage ( Teledat USB2 a/b ) neue treiber geholt...für das TDSl hatte ich garnicht neue Treiber, weil die von WinXP hervoragend gehen...am besten du tust alles mal deinstallieren, was mit dem IDSN und DSL zu tun hat, inklusive Software von T-online.Dann alles abschließen was mit Netzwerkkabel,USB-Kabel oder Serielles Kabel. Neu Hochfahren. Wieder Runterfahren. Alles wieder anschließen. Keine!! neuen TDSL Treiber installieren. Nur neue Treiber für die Anlage wie bei mir.Und evtl. neue CAPI port Treiber. Die findest du alle auf http://www.telekom.de. Dort bei Downloads.
Ja dann die T-Online Software installieren.Da startet doch der Verbindungs oder Einrichtungs oder Installationsassistent, wenn du die Software installiert hast.Ich meine den Assistenten, wo du dann auswählen kannst, ob du über ISDN oder DSL usw. reingehst.
So den halt konfigurieren (dsl halt...)
So warum erst die Software installieren? Ich habe bis jetzt keine andere Möglichkeit gefunden, anders das DSL zum Laufen zu bringen...findet sonst nie Treiber...war schon unter ´98 so... :-(
soweit so gut...ja und jetzt machst du halt eine neue DFÜ Verbindung, so das du die Software nicht brauchst. Wie das geht weist du ja. Die Software kannst du jetzt getrosst deinstallieren.

Wenn das jetzt nicht hilft, weis ich auch nicht...Wenn alles nicht mehr ging bei mir, das hat immer!! geholfen...
Das einzigste was ich noch sagen könnte ist, das auch eine zweite oder sogar dritte Netzwerkkarte stört.

Das ist unter ´98 zum Beispiel so... Wenn man von Beginn zwei NW-karten drin hat, dann ´98 installiert, so sagt er dann immer, das der Port für die Einwahl ins Internet besetzt wäre. Da hilft auch keine Ausbauen der zweiten NW-karte. Da hilft nur Neu Instalieren des BS.Was natürlich wieder "sinnloser" Ausfwand ist, wobei es mit der Zeit her bei ´98 ja eigentlich geht...

bis denne...


----------



## shiver (15. Oktober 2002)

vielen dank spliner, aber das hatte ich auch schon alles versucht.. es ist, soviel ich weiss, genau dieser treiber (TDSLADPTER) der den fehler verursacht.. und der wird so oder so installiert, ob mit software oder ohne..

ich wollte mir auch schon wieder neue treiber für ziehen - nur: die aktuellste version ist, soviel ich weiss, vom juli 2001....


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

aahhh...das is mist...
kann es sein das dies so ein Bluescreen alá " der fehler wurde verursacht in Adresse 838ED0039GX der dsladapter.sys" ist?
Das Problem kenn ich auch...hatte das unter Windows 2000. Da ist die Kiste einfach abgestürzt. Egal ob ich mal Q3 gezockt ( im I-net ) habe oder nur im I-net gesurft bin. Hab da dann entweder ein Backup wiederhergestellt oder einfach die DSL Treiber für das Windows 2000 neu installiert dann gings wieder. Eine andere Lösung ( irgendwas umstellen ) hatte ich da nicht. Dieser Fehler kam beliebig. Jetzt bei WinXP Pro hatte ich nur einmal Probleme. Da hatte ich die alten treiber installiert, gleich nach der Neuinstallation von WinXP. Wegbekommen habe ich dann den Fehler auch nicht. WinXP ist dann nicht mal mehr im Safety Modus gestartet. Das war allerdings ein anderer Fehler. Nicht verursacht durch die dsladapter.sys. 
Kann auch sein das die Datei tdsladapter.sys heist. Ich weis nur das es eine *.sys datei ist.

Frag doch mal bei T-online in einen der Newsgroups nach. Hatte ich auch öfter gemacht. Die sind da wirklich ganz nett.

bis denne...


----------



## shiver (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von spliner _
> *aahhh...das is mist...
> kann es sein das dies so ein Bluescreen alá " der fehler wurde verursacht in Adresse 838ED0039GX der dsladapter.sys" ist?
> Das Problem kenn ich auch...hatte das unter Windows 2000. Da ist die Kiste einfach abgestürzt. Egal ob ich mal Q3 gezockt ( im I-net ) habe oder nur im I-net gesurft bin. Hab da dann entweder ein Backup wiederhergestellt oder einfach die DSL Treiber für das Windows 2000 neu installiert dann gings wieder. Eine andere Lösung ( irgendwas umstellen ) hatte ich da nicht. Dieser Fehler kam beliebig. Jetzt bei WinXP Pro hatte ich nur einmal Probleme. Da hatte ich die alten treiber installiert, gleich nach der Neuinstallation von WinXP. Wegbekommen habe ich dann den Fehler auch nicht. WinXP ist dann nicht mal mehr im Safety Modus gestartet. Das war allerdings ein anderer Fehler. Nicht verursacht durch die dsladapter.sys.
> ...




exactly!!!!

mit dem dfü-dingens kommt genau der bluescreen.. mit der software restartet der rechner einfach, wenn ich auf abwahl klicke.... yepp yep..

werde das mit der newsgroup mal testen.. vielen dank!!


----------



## mirscho (15. Oktober 2002)

man tut was man kann...


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Oktober 2002)

Das Kenn ich auch, ab und zu wenn ich die DFÜ-Verbindung von Hand trenne erscheint mir ein Bluescreen, mit irgendner meldung die tdsladapter.sys o.ä. enthält. :/


Bei mir startet mein PC ( In win2k) manchmal sogar einfach aus dem nichts neu .

Socke


----------



## shiver (16. Oktober 2002)

ja, also GENAU das problem hab ich auch....^^


das mit den newsgroups funktioniert leider nicht.... da bringt outlook ne fehlermeldung.. also erstmal outlook neu installen.. *kotz*


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Socke _
> *Bei mir startet mein PC ( In win2k) manchmal sogar einfach aus dem nichts neu .*



das problem hatte ich früher auch öfters, das liegt daran, dass windows irgendwas versucht und es nicht schafft. dadurch "denkt" windows dann, das problem könnte durch einen neustart behoben werden - und da windows dem benutzer ja keine umstände durch lästige bestätigungsdialoge machen will, startet es einfach von alleine neu. 
das kann man aber abschalten: rechtsklick auf arbeitsplatz -> eigenschaften -> erweitert -> starten und wiederherstellen -> "automatisch neu starten" deaktivieren.
das ist angeblich dazu da, damit windows 2000 bei systemfehlern keine bluescreens mehr ausgibt, sondern sofort neu startet. aber wenn man das deaktiviert, kriegt man trotzdem keine bluescreens - dann passiert einfach gar nichts, das system läuft einfach weiter.

sorry wegen offtopic, aber von windows xp und dsl hab ich keine ahnung. aber du solltest vielleicht einfach mal die version vom pppoe-protokoll oder die netzwerkkartentreiber (schönes wort) überprüfen. vielleicht liegt es einfach daran.


----------



## mirscho (16. Oktober 2002)

@ shiver

du kannst die newsgroups auch in outlook express einssehen...
da musst nich tunbedingt jez erst dein outlook neu installieren


----------



## shiver (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von spliner _
> *@ shiver
> 
> du kannst die newsgroups auch in outlook express einssehen...
> *




würd ich ja gern... wenn's funzen würde!


----------

